# in-line co2 reactor question



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I just started using a 12" in-line reactor on my 55 gallon planted tank so far It's working great but there were no instructions included when I bought the reactor. I emailed the company yesterdat requesting an electronic copy of the manual but so far no response.

I hooked the reactor up yesterday.

So here is my question

I hooked the reactor up to the outlet of my 2217 and turned on the filter. The water only filled a 1/4 of the reactor. no leaks I thought, OK that must be how it works. my drop checker went from blue to lime green pretty quick so I thought I was in the clear. .

Over the last 36 hours the water level in the reactor slowly started to rise and the water now is about an inch from the top.

Is this normal? is the reactor supposed to be totally full of water?

The reactor is this one

http://salinesolutions.net/reactors.html

it's the one on the left.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Probably normal - my media reactors usually don't completely purge all the air inside for a while.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Ameekplec.

It made it through the night without any issues so I feel pretty confident that it's operating properly.


----------

